# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  What's your top 2 favorite items you take varminting?

## Gunzrrr

Outside of your firearm and boxes of ammo - what's your top 2 favorite things you go on vermin patrol. 
It could be a serious item like survival equipment. It might be something simple like sun screen.
I'm really interested as I'm sure there will be some things that might surprise us all ... and some things I might need to buy !!
Here's mine ... my Harris Bipod and my Leica 10X25 Ultravid's. Have some fun with this ... cheers PJ

----------


## gadgetman

My bum bag that neatly carries ammo, knife, survival blanket, allen key, radio and a couple of spare batteries. The bag cost a whopping $5.

Next most important would be two slightly modified (aspheric lens and smooth reflector) torches. Buy UltraFire WF-501B Cree R2-WC 250-Lumen LED Flashlight Black (1*18650/2*CR123A)

----------


## Wirehunt

Jesus, you love these two item things!!

Since it's a long time between shots I like to have to have the local phone sex number on hand. That kills the two bird thing, phone and credit for it.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Hey Wirehunt ... I do because I know that I'm a creature of habit and I always have my 'go to' things. I want to know what other people have as theirs. 
I was expecting someone to say condoms and KY ... I think your comment will be the closest.

----------


## redbang

Locator beacon and swiss army knife. . .  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Survy

Bum bag has all my bits in it but really, my sunnies and boonie hat

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont really go varminting but a 308 and 168-178 amaxes

----------


## mikee

> I dont really go varminting but a 308 and 168-178 amaxes


I take it you dislike wounding them.   :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Actually a 223 would be more impressive but i dont have one...... Oh wait i do! BETTER SHOOT SOMETHING OTHER THAN PAPER WITH IT!

----------


## mikee

> Actually a 223 would be more impressive but i dont have one...... Oh wait i do! BETTER SHOOT SOMETHING OTHER THAN PAPER WITH IT!


Oh wait I have 2, and some times I shoot steel plates for variety.

One with a suppressor and one with a loudner. One for each hand even!!!!! And a couple more waiting in bits. Only problem is I lent my brother my VX3 for his .223 and he 1 5 on the other is not exactly a varmint scope.

But my favorite accessory for varminiting is my mates Beta Mag
No need to adjust your shooting position to reload cause you don't have to, Reload that is!!!!!!!!!!



Only borrow it occaisionally though.

Oh and before anyone picks holes in my post I have the Magic E on my FL right beside the B   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh wait I have 2, and some times I shoot steel plates for variety.
> 
> One with a suppressor and one with a loudner. One for each hand even!!!!! And a couple more waiting in bits. Only problem is I lent my brother my VX3 for his .223 and he 1 5 on the other is not exactly a varmint scope.
> 
> But my favorite accessory for varminiting is my mates Beta Mag
> No need to adjust your shooting position to reload cause you don't have to, Reload that is!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Attachment 9944
> 
> ...



 :Cool:  Farkin :Cool: 

Not my thing tho unless Im shooting someone elses ammo! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Farkin
> 
> Not my thing tho unless Im shooting someone elses ammo!


You misunderstand, Its not that you shoot anymore rounds at the pasky varmints just you only have to load once and it doubles as rest.

Seriously you only try it once and the novelty wears off which is why i have never brought one. Actually I am becoming more interested in shooting at things further and further away. Hence my question in another thread :Wink: 

Might be some stuff for sale soon

----------


## PerazziSC3

#1 -  Video camera, everyone loves seeing small critters exploding at range, the 204 was good for that sort of carry on.

#2 - Vehicle, I hate walking to shoot varmints, drive, see something, stop, shoot, drive

----------


## Nibblet

#1 - Shit load of ammo so I don't need to aim, just spray and prey.

#2 - Good mate to talk shit to and give heaps for missing, plus they usually better at spotting than I.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You misunderstand, Its not that you shoot anymore rounds at the pasky varmints just you only have to load once and it doubles as rest.
> 
> Seriously you only try it once and the novelty wears off which is why i have never brought one. Actually I am becoming more interested in shooting at things further and further away. Hence my question in another thread
> 
> Might be some stuff for sale soon


I would shoot more rounds, hence i dont own a semi

----------


## Kscott

- cheap n nasty range finder I picked up off Ebay years ago

- jersey from KiwiDisposals with padded elbows, makes for laying prone spotting the buggers all the more comfortable

----------


## gadgetman

> - cheap n nasty range finder I picked up off Ebay years ago


How is yours going? Mine seems happy out to about 550m. Way further than I'm ever likely to shoot.

----------


## Kscott

Yeah it's still ticking along nicely, use it down Alex way for those long range bunnies and it works fine to @450m+ anything further doesn't really matter  :Grin: 


Old phone is old way back in 2010 !

Have dropped it onto rocks so many times it probably thinks it lives there, gets dragged through the dust and dirt and still performs. I use it as a spotting scope on bunnies from time to time too, easier than using the scope sometimes.

----------


## Bill999

my lta 750 and my ar15. makes life fun and interesting

----------


## northdude

along with my 22hornet or the 222 usualy just a couple of osm and some water

----------


## Land Rover

> I dont really go varminting but a 308 and 168-178 amaxes


 My dodgy mate shoots bunnies with his 30 06, "not enough gun" I keep telling him!

----------


## Munsey

Dog and shottie

----------


## jakewire

> My dodgy mate shoots bunnies with his 30 06, "not enough gun" I keep telling him!


cant git deader n dead.

----------


## res

Binos,I find I shoot a lot more if I can find them. I used to think I  could see most of them with my mk1 eyeballs but turns out I was wrong-yet again

The second thing is hard as there is a few contenders, but probably the scrap of closed cell foam i cart around in place of a shooting mat.

----------


## Beetroot

Range finder and Harris bipod.
If bipod is counted as part of the gun, then next is phone too take pictures of my victims.

Need to get a video camera sorted so can video plovers in their last moments before they explode.

----------


## Dundee

No.1 bucket. No.2 of bullets :Grin:

----------


## Varminter

My acculong range quick detach bipod and my Leica 10x25 pocket bingos. The bipod takes 10 seconds to clip onto the base and is very steady

----------


## rossi.45

binos and rangefinder
started varminting with 8x32 Steiners and 1200 Niklon
now use 10x42 Kahles and 2400 Leica



Nikon & Steiners now stay under the seat in the truck . . for when i forget one of the others, sadly done that a few times.

----------


## MB

1) Homemade quad sticks - wouldn't be without them!
2) Maxtoch red LED torch.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Water bottle 1.5L + candy bar

----------


## Kscott

- cheap n nasty range finder I picked up off Ebay years ago

- jersey from KiwiDisposals with padded elbows, makes for laying prone spotting the buggers all the more comfortable

----------


## gadgetman

> - cheap n nasty range finder I picked up off Ebay years ago


How is yours going? Mine seems happy out to about 550m. Way further than I'm ever likely to shoot.

----------


## Kscott

Yeah it's still ticking along nicely, use it down Alex way for those long range bunnies and it works fine to @450m+ anything further doesn't really matter  :Grin: 


Old phone is old way back in 2010 !

Have dropped it onto rocks so many times it probably thinks it lives there, gets dragged through the dust and dirt and still performs. I use it as a spotting scope on bunnies from time to time too, easier than using the scope sometimes.

----------


## Bill999

my lta 750 and my ar15. makes life fun and interesting

----------


## northdude

along with my 22hornet or the 222 usualy just a couple of osm and some water

----------


## Land Rover

> I dont really go varminting but a 308 and 168-178 amaxes


 My dodgy mate shoots bunnies with his 30 06, "not enough gun" I keep telling him!

----------


## Munsey

Dog and shottie

----------


## jakewire

> My dodgy mate shoots bunnies with his 30 06, "not enough gun" I keep telling him!


cant git deader n dead.

----------


## res

Binos,I find I shoot a lot more if I can find them. I used to think I  could see most of them with my mk1 eyeballs but turns out I was wrong-yet again

The second thing is hard as there is a few contenders, but probably the scrap of closed cell foam i cart around in place of a shooting mat.

----------


## Beetroot

Range finder and Harris bipod.
If bipod is counted as part of the gun, then next is phone too take pictures of my victims.

Need to get a video camera sorted so can video plovers in their last moments before they explode.

----------


## Dundee

No.1 bucket. No.2 of bullets :Grin:

----------


## Varminter

My acculong range quick detach bipod and my Leica 10x25 pocket bingos. The bipod takes 10 seconds to clip onto the base and is very steady

----------


## rossi.45

binos and rangefinder
started varminting with 8x32 Steiners and 1200 Niklon
now use 10x42 Kahles and 2400 Leica



Nikon & Steiners now stay under the seat in the truck . . for when i forget one of the others, sadly done that a few times.

----------


## MB

1) Homemade quad sticks - wouldn't be without them!
2) Maxtoch red LED torch.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Water bottle 1.5L + candy bar

----------

